# Found a good deal!



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Well i enjoy internet shopping what can i say. So i have been looking for a sturdy reasonably priced large arbor reel to apply to the steelhead arsenal... after much searching ran across this clearance sale on Ross Rhythm 3.5 for 6-8 wt. Lifetime warranty fully machined ross reel for $130. I bought it. looks like they have 1 left at this price!!!!! Patricio try to resist you have enough stuff. 
http://www.tightlinesflyfishing.com/shopclearanceflyreels.htm


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good deal! I am always on ebay looking for the deals. I am one cheap mofo!! lol


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ross makes great reels. I have an old Gunnison I picked up at Anglersmail. never used with an extra spool. its probably my favorite regular use reel. 

I dont do the large arbor reel though.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

for all who wonder or who took this deal up.... this reel is unbelievably smooth. I previously owned a Lamson and this thing makes that reel look like a toys r us brand. i cannot believe the difference.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

my Ross Gunnison is my favorite reel I use regularly.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

They are fantastic reels and can take beating like flying off the truck at 25mph like my copper EVo did. Still smooth as ice! If you dont like I give what you paid for!


----------

